# pigeon's egg never hutch:(



## bassam (Nov 28, 2009)

i have a beautiful pair of fantail....in last 4 months they give 4-5 time egg and they sit on them very properly but i don't understand that the egg's never hutch after 18 or 22 days....???


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

maybe they are just too young and havn't quite figured it out yet, practice makes perfect!


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

bassam said:


> i have a beautiful pair of fantail....in last 4 months they give 4-5 time egg and they sit on them very properly but i don't understand that the egg's never hutch after 18 or 22 days....???


Is there a possibility that they are both hens?


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello,

Couple of questions..........

1. How old is the pair? They usually get matured after 6-7 months.
2. Have you trimmed the vent? Some fanciers do that... I don't trim mine... but I am successful in getting cute little ones....
3. Are you sure that you have both hen/cock? There are all possibilities that you have pair of same sex.....


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If you are sure that its a matured pair of hen and cock, try using foster parents. I had a pair of fan tails and I still have a pair of Lahores which cannot hatch their eggs, I use foster parents for them.


----------



## bassam (Nov 28, 2009)

hello,

*Yes i am sure that i have both hen/cock.
*but i don't know exactly how old they are.
* I try too use foster parents for them.

a day before yesterday they give an egg again,now this time i'll wait again. 

Thank u guys ...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Try candling the eggs to determine whether they are fertile, good luck


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Try trimming the vent feathers on both birds. I never had fantails but i seem to remember something about trimming the tails too. Maybe a fantail person could answer that.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I have raised Fantail babies without trimming the vent feathers.........but yes, most of the fanciers do prefer trimming the vent feathers....

You can try it though........


----------

